# New dog



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Got a jam up dog today, straight catch, medium range, carnathan bred,  5 yrs old, papered up black and tan dog, scarred up, paid more than I wanted to, 2,000 but I'm happy, went to one of my buddies spots to try him out, he went out and snatched about a 150 lb boar up pretty quick, locked down, we turned him loose, one little nick,  looking to get one more good one.  I'll post pics as soon as I figure this out.    Looking to get one more good dog if anybodys got anything for sale, just post on here.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 10, 2010)

i didnt know carnathan threw black and tans?


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 11, 2010)

*hogdogs*

I talked to howard, only a few of em are, most are red, some are yellow, I didn't really care what the dog was as long as it could find and catch hogs but its fun finding out the history of the dog.  Didn't have any luck finding a fl cur or campbell, nothing for sale finished, only pups.  I'm buying one more finished dog and may get one campbell or fl cur pup then to train.   Don't want to get knee deep in dogs.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 11, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=22159


----------



## CC Rider (Sep 11, 2010)

*Carnathan Curs*



Hogdoggers123 said:


> I talked to howard, only a few of em are, most are red, some are yellow, I didn't really care what the dog was as long as it could find and catch hogs but its fun finding out the history of the dog.  Didn't have any luck finding a fl cur or campbell, nothing for sale finished, only pups.  I'm buying one more finished dog and may get one campbell or fl cur pup then to train.   Don't want to get knee deep in dogs.



I stopped by his house a couple of weeks back and he has a black and tan in his yard. She is kind of brindled up too. He will sell what he has there from what I gathered talking to him. Maybe you should call him back.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 11, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> i didnt know carnathan threw black and tans?



aren't those a line of BMCs


----------



## MULE (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep, Jester your right.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 11, 2010)

MULE said:


> Yep, Jester your right.



ahhh...maybe he meant to say tan with a little black
or maybe I'm way off


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 11, 2010)

*black and tan*

cc ryder, 

Howard seems to breed good dogs but doesn't hunt so his dogs would not be tested, not what I'm looking for but a good deal for someone else.  I'm just not looking to train anything.  I'm going to get one more jam up finished dog and then maybe one pup, either campbell or fl cur to run with them.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 11, 2010)

Glad u found one... Hurry up wit those pics!!!!!!


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 12, 2010)

*new dog*

Thanks for all the pms guys, wanted to save some of you some time.  Don't PM me with Ok or average dogs for sale.  If theres any doubt in the dog, I'm not interested. No need to question where or how I hunt.  I want a dog that you can take anywhere and catch hogs.  I just bought one dog for 2,000 and I believe if there was hogs in alaska I could take this dog out there and catch them.  I'm looking for one more dog medium to long range strike dog that catches for 2,000.  If someones willing to sell the best dog in their pack  pm me and we'll arrange for the dog to be tested.  I am a newbie but I'm not testing the dogs out my buddy is and he knows jam up when he sees it.  Thank you.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes yes yes....I think most of us get it now, no need to repeat yourself constantly.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 12, 2010)

I didnt hear u the first three times,  oh 2,000 $..  Your the kind of buddy i need, got more money than sense  and will buy whatever i tell him to....


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 12, 2010)

*hog dogs*

Didn't mean to come off as a smartbut or offend anybody.  I apologize if that last post seemed that way.  Just got a lot of pm's about grown dogs and average dogs and questions about how the dogs might work for me.  Just wanted to let everyone know I would pay top dollar for top dog and nothing less is needed.  You guys know good dogs, you've got more time on hogs and with dogs than me.  You know what you've got and what your buddies got.   You know a great one when you see it. Thanks again.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 12, 2010)

What you gonna do when you go buy two good finished dogs and turn them out and have two good hogs bayed or as you say caught at the same time?


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 12, 2010)

*caught hogs*

sg hoghunter, caught only, not bayed, and I will go to one, shoot or knife it and then go to the other one and shoot or knife it.  I'm the driver, my assistant will knife or shoot the hogs and load them up at the front of the buggy and then load the dogs up.    Probably will be a rare occurrence because as one finds and starts to catch and the fight begins the other dog will probably go to him.  Of course I only have one dog so far so I've yet to play this out.   But thats my plan anyway, sound good.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 12, 2010)

And you have alot to learn


----------



## hogaholicswife (Sep 12, 2010)

I am new to this particular forum but have been reading for a while and felt a need to post.

IMO if you have one extremely rough dog and add one more to the mix you better be ready for the vet bills....with what you are dropping on them I would hope that isnt going to be a problem. 

I would also suggest you get your self a finnished catch dog because there are hogs that will make that rough joker back up and bay.  We have several examples walking around our yard that will catch anything and if they are baying it that means he has been kicking butts and taking names ... we have also had them wrecked when we didnt have our CD with us for what ever reason it may have been at the time.  

We do not use our CD but maybe once or twice a month but he is there if we need him, especially when there is a split bay going on ... your going to get your dogs wrecked, it is just a matter of time.

If you are in need of vests or hobbles the Hunters Den here in town sells both, again I am sure your buddy knows what he is doing but those vests may help you from burying your $2,000.00 dog you are so proud of 

I would recommend putting Okee Vet in your phone 863-763-252.  We run all rough dogs and I do alot of my own patch work on them but I also know when to back off and make the call.  They are good people and we have hauled dogs from over an hour's drive away to them.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 12, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> sg hoghunter, caught only, not bayed, and I will go to one, shoot or knife it and then go to the other one and shoot or knife it.  I'm the driver, my assistant will knife or shoot the hogs and load them up at the front of the buggy and then load the dogs up.    Probably will be a rare occurrence because as one finds and starts to catch and the fight begins the other dog will probably go to him.  Of course I only have one dog so far so I've yet to play this out.   But thats my plan anyway, sound good.


we have split bays and catches all the time , that $ 2000 you spent will be a waste when you find that dog laying in a dich ,hog dog can be here today and gone tommorow would never spend money like that for a dog ,you must be loaded or just stupid or bolth!!!!.


----------



## gin house (Sep 12, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Thanks for all the pms guys, wanted to save some of you some time.  Don't PM me with Ok or average dogs for sale.  If theres any doubt in the dog, I'm not interested. No need to question where or how I hunt.  I want a dog that you can take anywhere and catch hogs.  I just bought one dog for 2,000 and I believe if there was hogs in alaska I could take this dog out there and catch them.  I'm looking for one more dog medium to long range strike dog that catches for 2,000.  If someones willing to sell the best dog in their pack  pm me and we'll arrange for the dog to be tested.  I am a newbie but I'm not testing the dogs out my buddy is and he knows jam up when he sees it.  Thank you.



    good luck man,  just my opinion, an above average rough dog wont live to be old.  most rough dogs dont have near the nose as a baydog, and yes most time they are semi silent working out a trail.  sounds like you need to put some rcds with that good dog to avoid burying four grand right quick.  slow down and hunt a while before you sell the farm for some dogs that probably are overpriced and underperforming.  take it easy and you'll see what you need.  theres plenty of hogs and im sure in your area that in a couple seconds can cut to peices and kill the dog you have and another,  if your gonna have rough dogs get an insurance policy for your dogs(catchdog).  JMO


----------



## MULE (Sep 12, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> I'm looking for one more dog medium to long range strike dog that catches for 2,000.


 You had better plan on continuing to buy dogs on a regular basis if you're really indeed looking for a long range dog that's going to catch when he gets there. They won't live long.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 12, 2010)

Atleast invest in cut gear.... Its not always Gonna help but it will prevent really really bad cuts. Trying CountryMikes.com, he carriers every thing u should need.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 12, 2010)

He is also on here send him a pm (countrymike)


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 12, 2010)

*tompkinsgil*

Tompkinsgil,    I'm not loaded or stupid.   You don't think a top strike and catch hog dog is worth 2,000.  What are yours worth?


----------



## hoghunter08 (Sep 12, 2010)

i wish i had an assistant


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 12, 2010)

i wouldnt pay that much for one , i payed 500 one time took it huntin got killed that quik , i couldnt handle losing $2000 i ussually get a started dogs cheap or free out of good dogs or cow dog rejects and train them or cull them if they dont do what i want get rid of them move on to the next.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Tompkinsgil,    I'm not loaded or stupid.   You don't think a top strike and catch hog dog is worth 2,000.  What are yours worth?



Gil's are $2000 finished...i am his broker



hoghunter08 said:


> i wish i had an assistant







tompkinsgil said:


> i wouldnt pay that much for one , i payed 500 one time took it huntin got killed that quik , i couldnt handle losing $2000 i ussually get a started dogs cheap or free out of good dogs or cow dog rejects and train them or cull them if they dont do what i want get rid of them move on to the next.



Sell him one of your culls for $2000 gil...you bought it for $500..trained it...you time is valuable..and one of your culls is probably all he will need


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 12, 2010)

gin house said:


> good luck man,  just my opinion, an above average rough dog wont live to be old.  most rough dogs dont have near the nose as a baydog, and yes most time they are semi silent working out a trail.  sounds like you need to put some rcds with that good dog to avoid burying four grand right quick.  slow down and hunt a while before you sell the farm for some dogs that probably are overpriced and underperforming.  take it easy and you'll see what you need.  theres plenty of hogs and im sure in your area that in a couple seconds can cut to peices and kill the dog you have and another,  if your gonna have rough dogs get an insurance policy for your dogs(catchdog).  JMO



sound advice there ....but he can't hear ya


----------



## plotthunter05 (Sep 12, 2010)

hoghunter08 said:


> i wish i had an assistant



you do have an assistant....you drive the buggy and i'll take care of the rest....don't ya wanna buy a dog for me?


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 12, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:
			
		

> I'm the driver, my assistant will knife or shoot the hogs and load them up at the front of the buggy and then load the dogs up.



Assistant??  Sounds more like ur  gopher.. So if yall get on a bad hog  u just gonna sit there and make him go by himself and kill it, then drag it out,load it  then load the dogs. I guess i could understand if u were handicap or worse but u  said the only reason why u couldnt go was because u  weigh 300 lbs..Well good luck finding someone to do all that, cause there aint no way in  -----  i would do something like that for someone  because they just to lazy to help out.Dont think hog doggn is for ya, Why dont u  just take up  bird hunting, spend your 2k dlrs on a good birddog  that will find,flush,retrieve and load up on his own and maybe u can have him trained to even load ur gun,drive ur truck,cook and clean em  as well... I ve heard alot of crazy stuff on here but this takes the cake....


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 12, 2010)

you can't sit in the cart and tell your 2K bird dog...just give me one of those birds either that might not be for him either...dispatcher and 2K dog both going to have a train wreck


----------



## hoghunter08 (Sep 12, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Assistant??  Sounds more like ur  gopher.. So if yall get on a bad hog  u just gonna sit there and make him go by himself and kill it, then drag it out,load it  then load the dogs. I guess i could understand if u were handicap or worse but u  said the only reason why u couldnt go was because u  weigh 300 lbs..Well good luck finding someone to do all that, cause there aint no way in  -----  i would do something like that for someone  because they just to lazy to help out.Dont think hog doggn is for ya, Why dont u  just take up  bird hunting, spend your 2k dlrs on a good birddog  that will find,flush,retrieve and load up on his own and maybe u can have him trained to even load ur gun,drive ur truck,cook and clean em  as well... I ve heard alot of crazy stuff on here but this takes the cake....



X2


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 12, 2010)

*hog dogs*

ga jadgterrier, an assistant on a hog buggy, not a bad way to earn some money if you ask most people.  Jester 896, get me tompkinsgils best dog, I'll give him 2,000 and give you 200 broker fee, sounds fair to me.  Tompkinsgil, if its as easy as you say, you can pick up another reject and train it easily and be 2,000 in the black.


----------



## gcpatt (Sep 12, 2010)

IMO most of the best dogs in the country can not be bought for any price, because most of them there owners will not sell. Or someone inside the crew they hunt with or very good friend of the owner will buy it. If they get outside the owners friends they may not be the best.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 12, 2010)

op2:


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 12, 2010)

op2:
My best dog would cost u "WAY" more than 2k, and he ain't even that good.....Lol!!!!


----------



## hansonw (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## flswiner (Sep 12, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> i wouldnt pay that much for one , i payed 500 one time took it huntin got killed that quik , i couldnt handle losing $2000 i ussually get a started dogs cheap or free out of good dogs or cow dog rejects and train them or cull them if they dont do what i want get rid of them move on to the next.



Thats how real hog hunters do it.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 13, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> IMO most of the best dogs in the country can not be bought for any price, because most of them there owners will not sell. Or someone inside the crew they hunt with or very good friend of the owner will buy it. If they get outside the owners friends they may not be the best.



x2   nail, meet head


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 13, 2010)

123, does your assistant need an assistant?? Whats he charge??


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> ga jadgterrier, an assistant on a hog buggy, not a bad way to earn some money if you ask most people.  Jester 896, get me tompkinsgils best dog, I'll give him 2,000 and give you 200 broker fee, sounds fair to me.  Tompkinsgil, if its as easy as you say, you can pick up another reject and train it easily and be 2,000 in the black.



After reading this  its not hard to see what kind of person u are.  I know now why  U  gotta pay somebody just to hunt with ya..  But i  guess  if ya got plenty of money  U can buy whatever u want  "good" friends  and the "best" dogs. Honestly,  ive got all the dog u need,would put it against anything u got  BUT  i would give it away  b4   i sold it to u for  5x  what hes  worth... Anyway good luck in  "buying" ur happiness...


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 13, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> IMO most of the best dogs in the country can not be bought for any price, because most of them there owners will not sell. Or someone inside the crew they hunt with or very good friend of the owner will buy it. If they get outside the owners friends they may not be the best.






flswiner said:


> Thats how real hog hunters do it.



X3
x4
X5
x6
X7
X8
X9
X10


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 13, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> IMO most of the best dogs in the country can not be bought for any price, because most of them there owners will not sell. Or someone inside the crew they hunt with or very good friend of the owner will buy it. If they get outside the owners friends they may not be the best.





Carolina Diesel said:


> op2:
> My best dog would cost u "WAY" more than 2k, and he ain't even that good.....Lol!!!!





gin house said:


> good luck man,  just my opinion, an above average rough dog wont live to be old.  most rough dogs dont have near the nose as a baydog, and yes most time they are semi silent working out a trail.  sounds like you need to put some rcds with that good dog to avoid burying four grand right quick.  slow down and hunt a while before you sell the farm for some dogs that probably are overpriced and underperforming.  take it easy and you'll see what you need.  theres plenty of hogs and im sure in your area that in a couple seconds can cut to peices and kill the dog you have and another,  if your gonna have rough dogs get an insurance policy for your dogs(catchdog).  JMO



 *HE CAN'T HEAR YOU*


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't judge less ye be judged.  Fellas, I just moved here from okeechobee from up north.  I'm an attorney.  I don't know anyone here and wanted to get into hog hunting.  I'm paying an assistant who is an experienced hog hunter and who is also testing my dogs.  He's the one that told me to buy two finished dogs and what I would have to pay to get the best.   As you guys have said the top dogs are not for sale or way more than 2k so I guess I got a good deal on this carnathan male, still looking for one more female.  I would pay tompkinsgil 2k for a female, one of the 3 in the pic he just posted.  He can easily train another cull or reject.  I don't have the experience to do that.  Thats why I'm buying finished dogs.   I don't know anyone here and thats why I'm hiring someone in the beginning to hunt with me.   Also, because of my job I've put this weight on and cant get around like I use to.  Of course, my job has also allowed me to buy whatever I need.   You fellas are not very welcoming to newbies.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 13, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> 123, does your assistant need an assistant?? Whats he charge??



LOL....Beat me to it!

BUT, 123......I will personally drive to Gils place to pick up the dog....and deliver the dog to you for a reasonable fee...say $500 bucks.  I will even shampoo the dog and use conditioner, flea and tick free, trimmed and teeth brushed.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 13, 2010)

have you ever thought that you might not be very welcoming either ....I mean you just come on this forum and started posting about how you were new to the sport but you have all this money to spend. Some folks tried to give you some advice blah blah blah and the only thing you could say is that you were not even gonna be getting off the buggy bc you are overweight and you had a paid assistant to do it for you. I personally would never let you get any stock from myself or anyone I knew bc you do not have a clue what is going on nor respect the dogs for all of their hard work.
   Have you ever even thought about what you are saying in regards to buying these top dogs might be an insult..... I will buy his best dog for xxx and then give you a brokerage fee...... Why don't you take your Yankee butt back where you came from and leave hog hunting alone cause people like you are a real pain in the neck.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 13, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> IMO most of the best dogs in the country can not be bought for any price, because most of them there owners will not sell. Or someone inside the crew they hunt with or very good friend of the owner will buy it. If they get outside the owners friends they may not be the best.



Gcpatt I have been trying to tell people that for ever but they just keep on spending there hard earned money on junk!!!


----------



## vonnick52 (Sep 13, 2010)

What is the point in hogdogging if you don't get on the ground and chase after the dogs anyways?  That's what gets my blood pumping! 

It ain't no fun sitting at the truck or the ATV's hollering at the dudes so they know which way to drag the hog and dogs out!!!

What is your goal in hogdogging?  Do you just like driving a buggy around and getting some blood on it?

Above all that, you're going to spend $4-5 THOUSAND on dogs and then send them in there to get cut up and gutted, while you sit on your butt and listen to the fight from a few hundred yards away (if you can hear it at all)?  You must definitely have more money than sense.  

Wouldn't it be cheaper to go to the grocery store and buy the pork, rather than killing good dogs so you can eat?  That's all you are getting out of it....you aren't getting a bit of the "hunting" aspect of it...just the suppers.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 13, 2010)

FLCURDOGS...Its not that he's overweight or a Yankee, for I am both. I still get after the hogs and dogs every chance I get and most times I am one of the first there at the bay/catch.....I do NOT stay at the truck or even ride an ATV. I walk/RUN to every hog we get into. It has to do with heart and drive......Thats all I have to say about that...


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 13, 2010)

Fl cur dogs, vock 52, fellas, yes I am a yankee, yes I am an attorney, yes I am fat.  Three things to hate.  I can see that I'm not doing things the way you guys think they need to be done.  However, my assistant is an experienced cowboy and hog hunter and he told me what to do.  I asked him what I needed to do to get up and running immediately.  He told me to buy the two finished dogs, that he would do most of the work until I can lose the weight and move around better.  He is being paid which is also helping him and his family since he just lost his job.  I have wronged no one nor have I disrespected anyone on this board.  The advice you guys have given me,  like get culls or rejects and train them or get pups or get less than great dogs, my assistant said he can't believe you guys are telling me to do that and that I will not catch any hogs for a long time and be wasting my time and it will cost me more time and money and I'll end up with nothing.  We went last night and caught a nice sow with this carnathan dog in about 30 minutes by himself.  I think I like the direction I'm headed.  IF its money thats upsetting you guys well all I have to say is get a mentor, this is america, you can make it too.


----------



## vonnick52 (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't ya think chasing after them dogs would be a good way to lose the weight?  It'll surely shave more pounds than driving the buggy!

I'm a yankee too, I am from Indiana.  I have no problem with overweight people, just can't stand lazy ones.  

The attorney thing, I can't say much about, as I dunno what kind of attorney you are.

I heard a funny joke last week though....
Q.   What's brown and black and looks good on a lawyer?
A.   A Doberman (insert your own favorite colors and dog breed, this is the original I heard)


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont see where anyone told you to get a reject or cull. I did see where they advised getting a started dog and training it to be a finished dog. Not bad advise. But not the only solution either. I think that the issue, more than anything,  is the perception that you are buying a big dollar finished dog, and then plan to let someone else go to the bay/catch and do the work for you. Thats just not something we are used to in the hog dogging community. We go to every bay/catch as quickly as possible to protect our dogs from bad things. Our dogs count on our help, and expect us to get there, and we do. I believe your assistant will get there quickly, but we just dont trust someone else to get there and take care of business. Thats our job as hog doggers. Like Koyote76 says “If you don’t have as much grit as your dogs then you don’t deserve to have them.”  Get your finished dogs on as many hogs as you can, that will help you lose some weight, and dont stay in the buggy. Go to the bay, even if your assistant has already taken care of the hogs, and go at your pace. Over time, you will develop the necessary skills to get there when your dogs need you to. Dont just sit in the buggy and wait. Take the hunt to the hogs, and you will feel better and learn more than you will in the buggy......


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 13, 2010)

whatever ... I am done with this thread and I cannot believe that I wasted my time reading it. good luck with your buggy rides!!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 13, 2010)

i too am considered overweight...and i assure you it is not from a swollen head.  I have been the first at the bay a few times in my life, the second a whole bunch of times..and D A L many...but i am there giving it everything i have from the time the dogs hit the ground til they are picked up..  You say that you haven't been disrespectful...i disagree..you disrespect everything that is hog hunting in my eyes…from tradition as well as all other aspects.  You sound like a child...i want it now..and like other things in your life...you have no respect ...and that is more than likely what got you the way you are today as well.  These people you are talking about here... have worked from the ground up..tradition and all of the things that go along with it....here ya go...give me half of everything you have aquired in your lifetime...i will throw in two RCDs and a lead in catch...because it is about equal to what you are asking these people to do...something they have work half of their life for or better.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

Were not ruff on all newbies, just the arrogant ones. I dont judge  people by rather i like them or not  by how much money they got.I could care less if u got millons or poor like me. You just come across to me as someone who thinks their   ----- dont stink, ur better than all of us  and u can just buy ur way into whatever u desire, just gotta have the best  of everything.. Thats y  i dont like ya. Sounds like ur one of them lawyers that help people sue   for millons because they got burnt  by hot coffee or getting fat from eating fast food 3x a day.  We just a bunch of good  ol' Southern guys and gals on here that have to work for we got, just  dont take to the so called know it all, "rich" yankee lawyer type people, thats all..


----------



## CC Rider (Sep 13, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Fl cur dogs, vock 52, fellas, yes I am a yankee, yes I am an attorney, yes I am fat.  Three things to hate.  I can see that I'm not doing things the way you guys think they need to be done.  However, my assistant is an experienced cowboy and hog hunter and he told me what to do.  I asked him what I needed to do to get up and running immediately.  He told me to buy the two finished dogs, that he would do most of the work until I can lose the weight and move around better.  He is being paid which is also helping him and his family since he just lost his job.  I have wronged no one nor have I disrespected anyone on this board.  The advice you guys have given me,  like get culls or rejects and train them or get pups or get less than great dogs, my assistant said he can't believe you guys are telling me to do that and that I will not catch any hogs for a long time and be wasting my time and it will cost me more time and money and I'll end up with nothing.  We went last night and caught a nice sow with this carnathan dog in about 30 minutes by himself.  I think I like the direction I'm headed.  IF its money thats upsetting you guys well all I have to say is get a mentor, this is america, you can make it too.



All right, I can't stand it any longer. Is your assistant your girlfreind or is it the other way around? Sounds like your assistant wears the pants in the house or buggy, whichever fits.


----------



## hansonw (Sep 13, 2010)

123 hog dogs are something that most of us takes pride in. most of us dont have the money to just go buy a dog and some gear and say we are hog hunters hog hunters are the guys that poor blood sweat and tears into their dogs people that if they dont have something or cant afford it make it people take offense to people that come on here and say ill give u 2gs for ur best dog. i know i might not have the best dogs but i have made them what they are from working and working for them. my catch dog is my bestfriend he goes every where with me and has my back.he is something no amount of money can buy. u have alot to learn i know most people on here and my self  learned what makes a hog dog the hard way and if we could do it all over again we wouldnt  change a thing. we are glad u are new to the sport and have questions just try not to step on toes by throwing money around bc we all take pride in whats on our yard.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> The advice you guys have given me,  like get culls or rejects and train them or get pups or get less than great dogs, my assistant said he can't believe you guys are telling me to do that and that I will not catch any hogs for a long time and be wasting my time and it will cost me more time and money and I'll end up with nothing. .



You can tell your assistant is in it for the money then....I couldnt disagree with any one post on this whole forum more than i can this one. I take ALOT of pride in my dogs. they arent the best, aint the worst, but they are mine and they get the job done. The reason i take pride in my dogs is because "I" trained them to catch hogs. Every dog i have, i owned before they were a year old, most of them are out of dogs i breed. I have taken plenty of culls, and turned them into pretty good dogs. How can you get any satisfaction out of catchin hogs with dogs that YOU had absolutely NOTHING to do with in the process of turning them into hog dogs??I understand buying a dog every now and then if you are down, or if your buddy has one that he is selling that you really like......but throwin a couple grand down every time you need another dog? I guess this kinda goes along with the thread a few months back, "what type of hog hunter are you"......you would belong under the category with the ones who are just in it for the title "hog hunter". I believe if the dogs had a choice, they would cull you


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 13, 2010)

Ninja


----------



## catch-n-tie (Sep 13, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> Ninja



yea,i smell doo doo


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 13, 2010)

i think hes full of ---- ,what ranch or lease are you on i know alot of them so give a name,i think this guy is an imposter 4 shore !!!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Gentlemen, As a fellow Hog Dogger it is very much apprecitiated to see EVERYONE standing up for OUR sport !!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 13, 2010)

DONT SWEAT THESE FOLKS BUD THEY ARE ALL JUST JEALOUS. I LOVE TO HOG HUNT BUT HAVE NO INTENTIONS OF ROLLING AROUND WITH ONE OF THOSE THINGS.GENERALLY I JUST TURN THE DOGS LOOSE AND ENJOY A COLD ONE AND A GOOD MAGAZINE. IF THEY BAY I SEND SGHOGHUNTER,COASTALBOWHUNTER OR MY BUDDY BLAKE TO THEM. IF I CAN RIDE THE FOUR WHEELER TO IT GREAT IF NOT TAKE A PIC ON YOUR PHONE AND SEND IT OUT TO ME. MOST OF THESE FOLKS STILL TIE THEIR DOGS OUT TO THEIR TRAILERS AT NIGHT AND GET OFFENDED BC YOU SPENT MORE ON THAT DOG THAN THEY DID ON THEIR HOUSE.ONCE UPON A TIME BOAR HUNTING WAS A SPORT OF NOBLES BUT NOW HAS BECOME THE OPIATE OF THE COMMON MASSES.MAYBE ME AND YOU CAN CHANGE THAT GOOD LUCK AND GOOD HUNTING


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hog dog 76 much appreciated.  taz d ?


----------



## mountaincurs (Sep 13, 2010)

cant put a price on watching a dog you started or someone culled turning into somthing. My dogs will be the best hog dogs around one day and the worst the next, and you know what... i wouldnt have it anyother way. i love them and they work for me.


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 13, 2010)

Redmond 1858, I have a vet on standby and my dog and soon to be dogs are  housed in an all aluminum concrete floor kennel and fed black gold, how are yours taken care of.  Don't be jealous of me if your lacking what you need to take care of yourself and your dogs.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 13, 2010)

TazD ....PM me with the 411


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> DONT SWEAT THESE FOLKS BUD THEY ARE ALL JUST JEALOUS. I LOVE TO HOG HUNT BUT HAVE NO INTENTIONS OF ROLLING AROUND WITH ONE OF THOSE THINGS.GENERALLY I JUST TURN THE DOGS LOOSE AND ENJOY A COLD ONE AND A GOOD MAGAZINE. IF THEY BAY I SEND SGHOGHUNTER,COASTALBOWHUNTER OR MY BUDDY BLAKE TO THEM. IF I CAN RIDE THE FOUR WHEELER TO IT GREAT IF NOT TAKE A PIC ON YOUR PHONE AND SEND IT OUT TO ME. MOST OF THESE FOLKS STILL TIE THEIR DOGS OUT TO THEIR TRAILERS AT NIGHT AND GET OFFENDED BC YOU SPENT MORE ON THAT DOG THAN THEY DID ON THEIR HOUSE.ONCE UPON A TIME BOAR HUNTING WAS A SPORT OF NOBLES BUT NOW HAS BECOME THE OPIATE OF THE COMMON MASSES.MAYBE ME AND YOU CAN CHANGE THAT GOOD LUCK AND GOOD HUNTING


What a joke!!!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 13, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> DONT SWEAT THESE FOLKS BUD THEY ARE ALL JUST JEALOUS. I LOVE TO HOG HUNT BUT HAVE NO INTENTIONS OF ROLLING AROUND WITH ONE OF THOSE THINGS.GENERALLY I JUST TURN THE DOGS LOOSE AND ENJOY A COLD ONE AND A GOOD MAGAZINE. IF THEY BAY I SEND SGHOGHUNTER,COASTALBOWHUNTER OR MY BUDDY BLAKE TO THEM. IF I CAN RIDE THE FOUR WHEELER TO IT GREAT IF NOT TAKE A PIC ON YOUR PHONE AND SEND IT OUT TO ME. MOST OF THESE FOLKS STILL TIE THEIR DOGS OUT TO THEIR TRAILERS AT NIGHT AND GET OFFENDED BC YOU SPENT MORE ON THAT DOG THAN THEY DID ON THEIR HOUSE.ONCE UPON A TIME BOAR HUNTING WAS A SPORT OF NOBLES BUT NOW HAS BECOME THE OPIATE OF THE COMMON MASSES.MAYBE ME AND YOU CAN CHANGE THAT GOOD LUCK AND GOOD HUNTING


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 13, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> i think hes full of ---- ,what ranch or lease are you on i know alot of them so give a name,i think this guy is an imposter 4 shore !!!



 Still waiting


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey man I am envious of you.

I think most of these boys are. I wish I could spend 2000 on a dog, but I just cant.

I think they know how much time and work it takes to finish a dog out, and you are able to walk in with cash in hand and buy one.

I say rock on my man. Theres plenty of pigs to go around.


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 13, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> All right, I can't stand it any longer. Is your assistant your girlfreind or is it the other way around? Sounds like your assistant wears the pants in the house or buggy, whichever fits.



whats wrong with it being as girl.....what girls cant hunt like guys can....hummmmmmmm......


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 13, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> What a joke!!!



SEE THE PEASANTS ARE ALREADY CHIMING IN BE NICE AND MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE SOME GAS MONEY THIS WINTER AS MY BEER FETCHING BOY!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 13, 2010)

When you raise and work a pup all the way thru to a finished lead dog 2k would actually be an insult !! The dog means a whole lot more to you. To much time and effort to just give to someone else let alone the personal gratitude to a man. (PROOF)  My father is disabled and in his 60's and help's handle the dog's on every hunt and will be at the bay if at all possible and will probably do this tell his last breath !!!


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 13, 2010)

*style*

Hogdog 76 I like your style


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> SEE THE PEASANTS ARE ALREADY CHIMING IN BE NICE AND MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE SOME GAS MONEY THIS WINTER AS MY BEER FETCHING BOY!


  Really that would be great . Will u  throw a pink float in to, my wife has a gay guy for a best friend that lives 2 trailers down from us and hes poor just like we are, and thats all he talks about,gettn his own pink float so he wont feel left out anymore  cause all his "buddys" got one, u might even know him  come to think of it....


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Hogdog 76 I like your style


Probly because yall the same person.....


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Probly because yall the same person.....


yep pretty obvious now, one signs off  the other sign on, its amazing what one will do to entertain themselves....


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 13, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Really that would be great . Will u  throw a pink float in to, my wife has a gay guy for a best friend that lives 2 trailers down from us and hes poor just like we are, and thats all he talks about,gettn his own pink float so he wont feel left out anymore  cause all his "buddys" got one, u might even know him  come to think of it....



AS LONG AS SHE TELLS YOU WERE GAY CAN SHE KEEP COMING OVER


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> AS LONG AS SHE TELLS YOU WERE GAY CAN SHE KEEP COMING OVER


Sure  thats fine, u not gonna hurt mine noway, its way back in the back. Not to worried about a "man" in pink.. ok better quit now   cant afford another infraction. keep in touch  hogdog76 or hogdoggers123  who ever u are.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> When you raise and work a pup all the way thru to a finished lead dog 2k would actually be an insult !! The dog means a whole lot more to you. To much time and effort to just give to someone else let alone the personal gratitude to a man. (PROOF)  My father is disabled and in his 60's and help's handle the dog's on every hunt and will be at the bay if at all possible and will probably do this tell his last breath !!!



that's right..probably can only get somebodies real good cull for 2K


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 13, 2010)

*classic*



HOGDOG76 said:


> SEE THE PEASANTS ARE ALREADY CHIMING IN BE NICE AND MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE SOME GAS MONEY THIS WINTER AS MY BEER FETCHING BOY!



I can't stop laughing.  Thats a classic.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 13, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> i think hes full of ---- ,what ranch or lease are you on i know alot of them so give a name,i think this guy is an imposter 4 shore !!!


never did say what ranch your hunting??


----------



## runemdown&catch (Sep 13, 2010)

looks to me the assistant is the smart one. got him a buggy some over priced dogs to hunt with and he's getting paid. where do i sign up.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> never did say what ranch your hunting??


Waisting ur time Gil,  Hogdoggers123  is a fake, aint that right Hogdog76...  Whats so sad is  since nobody is laughing at HD76 comments  he has to log back in as 123  to comment his own post..  But gotta give him credit   he had everyone going for awhile...


----------



## tompkinsgil (Sep 13, 2010)

yea you dont see any howard carnathan black mouths down here or ladners


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah  makes ya  wonder why a  lawyer from the North  would move to S Florida  and take up hog hunting  of all the hobbies.. if u go back and read his older post, dosent sound to much like a lawyer to me, cant spell and  all sentences run together ..and u would think someone who had 8 plus yrs of college  could atleast spell....


----------



## flswiner (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish u the best of luck man. I think you have the right idea about hog hunting, and these guys will catch on. I bet you have the best  dog on this forum and I know the next one is gonna be jam up. I think yankees are awesome ecspecially fat ones. 

Soooo I was thinking about sueing my neighbor and divorcing my wife any tips? ........hhahaa jk......


----------



## CC Rider (Sep 13, 2010)

*Nothing*



sammy3304 said:


> whats wrong with it being as girl.....what girls cant hunt like guys can....hummmmmmmm......



Not a thing mam, I was thinking maybe one of them was guy that might be playin for the pink team.


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 13, 2010)

never a dull moment around here!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 13, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Waisting ur time Gil,  Hogdoggers123  is a fake, aint that right Hogdog76...  Whats so sad is  since nobody is laughing at HD76 comments  he has to log back in as 123  to comment his own post..  But gotta give him credit   he had everyone going for awhile...



WHY WOULD ANYONE LAUGH I REALLY BELEIVE THE BIGGEST THREAT TO THE SPORT IS THE WHITE TRASH ELEMENT. WE USED TO ENJOY BAY TRIALS UNTIL THE UNWASHED MASSES AND BAREFOOT HILLBILLIES DECIDED IT WAS A GREAT FAMILY EVENT FOR THEIR FAT WIFE AND DUMB KIDS. NEXT THING YOU KNOW ONE OF THEM GETS A VIDEO CAMERA AND PETA VIEWS IT ON YOUTUBE. THEN THERE ARE THOSE RUSTED OUT PICKUPS WITH A DOG TIED TO THE TOP COVERED IN SCARS OR THE ETERNAL DOG CHAINED OUT LOOKING LIKE HE NEEDS A MEAL.


----------



## plotthunter05 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cur'n Plott Man said:


> When you raise and work a pup all the way thru to a finished lead dog 2k would actually be an insult !! The dog means a whole lot more to you. To much time and effort to just give to someone else let alone the personal gratitude to a man. (PROOF)  My father is disabled and in his 60's and help's handle the dog's on every hunt and will be at the bay if at all possible and will probably do this tell his last breath !!!



how many ''2 thousand dollar '' dogs you thinks that ol man has culled


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 14, 2010)

im still waiting to see some pics of this bruiser...and just how fat are you that you cant get out of the buggy?


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 14, 2010)

*classic*



Hogdoggers123 said:


> I can't stop laughing.  Thats a classic.  [/QUOTE
> 
> flswiner, we have to talk, you've got the right idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 14, 2010)

*classic*



HOGDOG76 said:


> SEE THE PEASANTS ARE ALREADY CHIMING IN BE NICE AND MAYBE YOU CAN MAKE SOME GAS MONEY THIS WINTER AS MY BEER FETCHING BOY!




Hahahahahahahhaha

that is funny stuff


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 14, 2010)

I think hogdog76 IS the assistant to 123.


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 14, 2010)

id sure like to know what ranch he is hunting also,i know alot of them. BTW if ya look @ my avtar you will see im fat as well but i will sure get off the buggy and do my part,that is the best part of hog huntin, if ya only wanna listen to the bay you would be better off gettin some coon dogs. jmo


----------



## sammy3304 (Sep 14, 2010)

CC Rider said:


> Not a thing mam, I was thinking maybe one of them was guy that might be playin for the pink team.



lol..i know i was giving u a hard..time...


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hog dog 76, I know what ya mean, theres country and then theres just plain old white trash I don't want to be seen with you.  If you listen to jeff foxworthy and everything is true about your family you might have a problem and need to take a look at it.   I can usually tell by teeth, if you don't have any and are only 20 there might be a problem.  I've been reading up on hog hunting and it was a sport of kings, they rode on horseback with spears, the commoners were mainly afoot and did most of the work.  Now, what was that line you said.....


----------



## mountaincurs (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL they banned all hunting with dogs in the UK because of good ole toothless rednecks and youtube? Funny never knew that. Learn somthing new everyday i guess. I guess the duke of beauforts foxhounds should have kicked out the kids and rednecks. And your kinda wrong about the whole sport of kings, its a noble animal but the kings hunted stagg brother. And yea the hunt servants (what i am) do the killing. Go to france or spain and see packs of hounds that have been hunting hogs sence the 1600s you might learn somthing. Im a professional fox and coyote hunter (hog hunt for fun) and i work the some of the richest folks around. And how i know your full of it is the fact that your even talking to us LOL.   so yea nice try. and before you try to poke holes in all this that pictures me with the tryon hounds, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 14, 2010)

Most of the Elitists sports are similar…but the best thing is… the “Country” and “Poor White Trash” made their animals what they were.  And now look…with the way the world is today…ya gotta give us 2K for a good dog.  I assure you that we are holding back and only selling you our culls.  And have convinced you that they are the best there is.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey an idea....123 and 76......why don't you join Jesters BBQ?  Maybe then u can tell us all how we're white trash and our women are fat and our kids are dumb, educate us a little ya know.  Got brass balls?


----------



## stickerswife (Sep 14, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Hey an idea....123 and 76......why don't you join Jesters BBQ?  Maybe then u can tell us all how we're white trash and our women are fat and our kids are dumb, educate us a little ya know.  Got brass balls?



IF HD 76 dont got some I know whoe does got them brass thingys you talking about!!  Hey HD76


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 14, 2010)

brass thingys are not allowed at the BBQ


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey jester why not?Im gonna see if I can sneak off with stickers wife to the cookn since he is gonna be at the club


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 14, 2010)

when they get close to the fire they tend to melt...the ones of stone seem to pass the test of time better


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 14, 2010)

We caught a nice one this morning, at least 200 lb barr hog.  My carnathan dog is really turning it on, but hunting a little deeper than I wanted.  He is definitely long range, without the garmin no way would we have gotten there, him caught, no bay, took a few pokes.  I'm using a light cut collar and vest.  Went straight through.  What do you fellas recommend to use.  I did get off the buggy and helped stick the hog by the way.  I surprise myself somedays.  All the desk work has taken its toll on my body but I'm determined to get back in shape.  No hard feelings about all the white trash talk.  I have always had money.  My dad was an attorney and I followed in his footsteps.  If anyone needs a dui defense attorney pm me.   I'm still looking for another finished dog but not as long range as this one.  I think they would just push each other farther out.  We had him on the garmin at 1800 yards treed.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 14, 2010)

We had him on the garmin at 1800 yards treed.[/QUOTE]

never seen my garmin say 1800 yards. why wouldnt it just say 1 mile?


----------



## bertdawg (Sep 14, 2010)

Good job on them hogs, any pics?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 14, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Hey an idea....123 and 76......why don't you join Jesters BBQ?  Maybe then u can tell us all how we're white trash and our women are fat and our kids are dumb, educate us a little ya know.  Got brass balls?



DIDNT SAY IT APPLIED TO ALL BUT IF THE SHOE FITS MAYBE YOU WEAR IT WELL


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 14, 2010)

mountaincurs said:


> LOL they banned all hunting with dogs in the UK because of good ole toothless rednecks and youtube? Funny never knew that. Learn somthing new everyday i guess. I guess the duke of beauforts foxhounds should have kicked out the kids and rednecks. And your kinda wrong about the whole sport of kings, its a noble animal but the kings hunted stagg brother. And yea the hunt servants (what i am) do the killing. Go to france or spain and see packs of hounds that have been hunting hogs sence the 1600s you might learn somthing. Im a professional fox and coyote hunter (hog hunt for fun) and i work the some of the richest folks around. And how i know your full of it is the fact that your even talking to us LOL.   so yea nice try. and before you try to poke holes in all this that pictures me with the tryon hounds, what do you do for a living?


NO YOU WORK FOR THE SOME OF THE RICHEST FOLKS AROUND! IM SURE YOUR PARENTS ARE SUPER PROUD THEIR SON SHOVELS DOG POO FOR A LIVING CONGRATS


----------



## jagddog (Sep 14, 2010)

i say a man who can feed his wife and family by getting paid to hunt and raise dogs has got it made in my book. I dont care if you work for rich people or poor people, if its hunting/ raising dogs and it keeps the lights on, thats the way to go.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 14, 2010)

plotthunter05 said:


> how many ''2 thousand dollar '' dogs you thinks that ol man has culled



He wouldn't even know one if he tried it out !!


----------



## catch-n-tie (Sep 14, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> We had him on the garmin at 1800 yards treed.



never seen my garmin say 1800 yards. why wouldnt it just say 1 mile?[/QUOTE]true,990yrds or so and it goes to .52 miles and uses miles from then on.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 15, 2010)

he must have special ordered his garmin...i wonder how many times the hog broke from him to get that far out...i'm sure it didn't need to hunt that distance since he is covered in hogs...yep a 2K cull i think it is horrific that his prize dog is already cut


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 15, 2010)

Cur n plott man, what do you have in dogs for sale, I'm looking for one more.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 15, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> DIDNT SAY IT APPLIED TO ALL BUT IF THE SHOE FITS MAYBE YOU WEAR IT WELL



Dude...u didn't have to.  Nevermind........your boring me, moving on.


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Sep 15, 2010)

wolfpack, what kind of dog is that in your avatar?


----------

